# Spring change for trigger bar



## harley74 (Mar 4, 2020)

Gentlemen,
Shipwreck gave the round count for changing out the springs for the 92fs a while back. What is the round count for changing out the trigger bar spring for 92fs's?.I missed the round count for that one.
Thanks for your time,
Jim


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Man, you would have to ask. It has been a while, and I am trying to remember....

I usually replaced the trigger bar spring and slide stop spring every 2 recoil spring changes. Springs are cheap, and you do not want a failure in a self defense gun. Plus, that makes it easy to remember to do it. Then again, I change my recoil spring on the Beretta every 3-4k rounds. I don't wait for every 5k.

The trigger bar spring could probably go longer. But the slide stop spring gets stressed a lot if you disassemble the frame a lot. And, I used to do that a lot.


----------



## Dubar (Sep 8, 2019)

Different pistol but I was fondling my Ruger P90DC last night and the mag fell out, tried the other 2 and they fell out too. Took the grips off and noticed the mag release latch spring was broken.

This gun was probably made around 1995 and I bought it used, notelling how many rounds have been through it or how many tiems the mag release latch had been pushed.

I Googled the part number but didn't find anything, so I fashioned one out of a spring I had in a box-o-springs. I got it working after 2-3 hours but this morning called Ruger and they still had them in stock so I placed my order.

Long story short, if you have an older gun it would be wise to invest in springs for them all if you want to keep them in shooting condition. I was able to make a spring but that might not always be the case.


----------



## Sabrien4 (Oct 16, 2019)

Dubar said:


> Different pistol but I was fondling my Ruger P90DC last night and the mag fell out, tried the other 2 and they fell out too. Took the grips off and noticed the mag release latch spring was broken.
> 
> This gun was probably made around 1995 and I bought it used, notelling how many rounds have been through it or how many tiems the mag release latch had been pushed.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## harley74 (Mar 4, 2020)

Shipwreck said:


> Man, you would have to ask. It has been a while, and I am trying to remember....
> 
> I usually replaced the trigger bar spring and slide stop spring every 2 recoil spring changes. Springs are cheap, and you do not want a failure in a self defense gun. Plus, that makes it easy to remember to do it. Then again, I change my recoil spring on the Beretta every 3-4k rounds. I don't wait for every 5k.
> 
> The trigger bar spring could probably go longer. But the slide stop spring gets stressed a lot if you disassemble the frame a lot. And, I used to do that a lot.


Thanks for the information. A lot of people probably don't think about the use the slide lock spring gets such as you mentioned. I have a 3"X5" card I keep on every gun I have to keep track of the round count and all spring changes. It saves cracked frames and just might save your ass some day. I've had different springs break before their time but it doesn't hurt to stay ahead of the game. 
Thanks again for your reply!!
Jim


----------

